# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibits Technician / Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County

## JasonO

http://www.calmuseums.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=Feature.showFeature&CategoryI  D=2&FeatureID=1644

Exhibits Technician / Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County
Los Angeles, CaliforniaThe Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County is looking for a qualified Exhibits Technician to assist our Education and Exhibits department in the installation, deinstallation and maintenance of Museum exhibits. We seek a highly proactive individual who demonstrates professionalism, independent judgment, attention to detail, and teamwork.

*This position includes these responsibilities:*

Participate in the cleaning, maintenance, and repair of exhibits - under direction of Museum personnel when necessary.Maintain equipment and supplies, including ordering of materials.Maintain lighting, A/V, and mechanical components of exhibits.Assist in construction of exhibit components and accessory materials.Assist in the installation and deinstallation of exhibits by collaborating with crewmembers and other Museum staff.Assist in the crating, packing, and storage of all exhibit related material.Program area or department work-related duties as assigned.May handle objects and specimens for the Museum collections, as well as material from lending institutions.  
To apply:  visit our career website at:  www.nhm.org/jobs and select the Exhibits Technician position.

This is a full-time regular, non-exempt position with excellent benefits offered.

----------

